
Show HN: React-rethink-datepicker: A datepicker for humans first public release - rajasegarc
https://rajasegar.github.io/react-rethink-datepicker/
======
rajasegarc
This is the first public beta version of a datepicker component i have written
in React with input data entry and i18n support. Comments and feedbacks are
welcome.

